# Air in water tank



## User Name (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a well that is 206 feet deep with the pump 135 feet down. My tank is an older galvanized one with an air volume control valve that I just replaced because it was leaking...


My water pressure seems fine (60 psi) but I seem to be getting air in the system once in a while.

This morning when I first turned on the shower I could hear air bubling in the well tank and then the water from the faucet started spurting...

Could it be the check valve down by the well pump going bad letting the water drain back then filling the pipe with air???

Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2006)

Never thought of that name....
Does your tank have a bladder in it?
May be time for a new tank.
Or you hyave another leak in the plumbing somewhere.....hmmm.

Anyone else?


----------



## manhattan42 (Aug 6, 2006)

Could be any number of things.

A leaking check valve or leaking pipes/connectors in the water service pipe could also be the culprit.

So too could a rupture in the pipe anywhere from the pump to the pressure tank.

Symptoms don't sound like they are pressure tank related since your pressure appears to be consistent.

Unfortunatley these things sometimes just take trail and error to resolve.

A pressure test on the line can usually indicate whether there is a leak or not, but may not be very helpful in inidcating just where.

Had the same problem on a property of mine recently and it turned out to be that the flexible water service pipe was ruptured by a front end loader some tree guys had used to haul off a tree trunk from a large tree I had them remove....

But that was only found after changing the pump, pressure tank, an doing repairs on the water service pipe in the well...


----------



## User Name (Aug 6, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> Never thought of that name....
> Does your tank have a bladder in it?
> May be time for a new tank.
> Or you hyave another leak in the plumbing somewhere.....hmmm.
> ...



At least I'll never forget my user name 

My tank does not have a bladder in it...

I was just messing with it some more after it sat for a while and when I ran the water you could hear air going into the tank and the faucet began spurting air and rust.

It seems as if the water level in the tank was only about 2' up or so ..

I noticed my air control valve does have an air pressure adjustment on it and I hadn't heard it bleed off any air in a while, so I completely drained my tank and then lowered the pressure some on the air control valve thinking it _may_ be building too much air pressure and not enough water volume...


We'll see tomorrow morning...

Thanks for the replies on the...other possible things it could be...



Doug


----------



## asbestos (Aug 7, 2006)

I may be wrong but isn't that totaly old school to have a tank like that. I thought everyone had the bladder typr now.


----------

